# bulging eye



## betaworries (Sep 6, 2008)

my blue beta has one eye(the left one) that is bulging out it looks like it is about to pop! what should i do????????????


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Sounds like pop eye. You can treat with melafix. But most importantly is you find the cause (Probably poor water quality) and fix it. Can you post your water parameters?

Also, how big is your tank and how often do you change the water / how much water do you change?


----------

